# What do you do to get out of a funk?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't want to go on any antidepressants. The last thing I need is to have my libido lowered when my lovely drive is at an all time high.

My uncontrolled pain is throwing me into a major funk. 

I do not want to get out of bed, I force myself to clean the house, I try and keep a happy face for my children and husband.

I find myself the past week or so locking myself in my bedroom bawling my eyes out.

Maybe I'm feeling sorry for myself? I can't get up and walk around the block, which has worked in the past. I'm in my 30's and I need a freaking wheelchair for long distance walking.

I just need to snap out of it. My husband caught me in a bawling mood and now he's extremely concerned. Talking about me going on antidepressants. I do not want to do this at all.

Are there natural herbs that can help? Maybe a tea or a seed of some sort? I do eat chia seeds, but they are to help raise your metabolism and make you feel fuller and not over eat.

What do you do to get out of a funk? I do exercise a little. Right now I'm on my stationary bike, but I can not bring myself to a cardio level. Ugh, I feel like a prisoner in my own body.

I'm finding it very hard to stay positive daily lately.


----------



## angelbebe7001 (Jul 31, 2012)

YES THERE ARE! I am in the same boat..very depressed, have severe anxiety, etc. and dealing with my two year old son and my not-so-understanding man can be overwhelming when I have so much to deal with, with myself! I am not interested in getting on anti-depressants, as I am a natural kind of gal. I have been on meds, NEVER will I want to feel so numb and dead inside again! This being said, I went to a natural healing herbal store in my city (hopefully you can find one where you live) and asked a professional, after searching the internet for a cure for quite a while. There, I found the answer to my prayers! The store sells bulk herbs, I found myself buying any and everything she suggested. She really seemed to know what she was talking about! I told her about my anxiety and depression issues. She suggested a combination of St. John's Wort, Kava Kava, Passionflower, Gotu Kola, and Gingko Biloba. To begin with, I was buying empty capsules and filling them, but this is VERY tedious and can be frustrating (at least for me). It is also very time consuming. I finally gave up on the capsules and have just started putting my supplements in a half glass of water and chugging it. This isn't the most tasty thing in the world (kinda tastes like dirt and grass), but anything that helps my issues is worth it to me, but you may prefer to use capsules. After taking these supplements every night for over a month, I decided to up my dosage. I have been taking these for almost three months now. I am now taking one teaspoon of each every morning and I cannot tell you HOW MUCH this has helped me! :smthumbup:I feel like a new person! I mean, I still have to deal with my emotions and myself in different ways (ie. breath work, rejuvenating yoga poses, etc. which also help tremendously). I also have a hard time walking or running, or doing anything that involves cardio, as I have major pain in both my left ankle and right knee from a motor vehicle accident I was severely injured in. I have found that this combination of herbs and practicing some still yoga poses is helping me more than I can express to you! Also, if I am feeling down at night, a nice hot cup of Chamomile tea calms me, soothes my stresses, and calms my mind. It can also help you get to sleep if you are having a hard time with that! Chamomile has mood lifting qualities, but it can make you feel a bit sleepy (hence why I drink it in the evenings).
---I hope this helps!! Good luck in your journeys!


----------



## Samcro (Feb 12, 2012)

I was sorta like you as well, chronic pain and being on strong opiate pain meds, anti depressants, and anxiety meds made me spiral downwards to where I was numb and pushed my wife away. 
It took her telling me she was done with us to turn myself around after promising her for a year or so I would change, blah blah. 

I am now on a detox med for the opiates and switched to a milder anti depressant called wellbutrin. No bad zombie feelings either from the other meds.
But I did go to a local natural pharmacy and did try other vitamins and such. I use 
l-tyrosine to help with mental stuff. Works for me. I take kavanase for anxiety and helps with sleep. NAC 600 and milk thistle for boosting the body with anti-oxidants and help boost the liver the clean out the bad stuff faster.
And I love the 5 hour energy drinks. Tons of b6 and 12. I don't take them mall at once, I drink half in the am and the other half in the afternoon for that extra little boost thru dinner. 
All of this plus going to the gym and walking and getting my ASS UP has been a big help. I got to the gym and use the bike mostly. Is not a sit on bike, it's an incline bike where the pedals are in front of you. Less stress on your joints..
Go to a gym and work with a trainer to show you some simple exercises. It all starts with a small step just to GO to the gym for me.
Plus staring at the cute girls on the stepping machines is good motivation to. Hehe


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

PsychiatryOnline | American Journal of Psychiatry | Untreated Depression and Hippocampal Volume Loss
Brain scans of Alzheimer's patients and people with untreated depression both show very low activity in the hippocampal region of the brain. Untreated depression causes permanent scarring on the brain. Antidepressants protect your brain and can save your life essentially. It's not just about you...your children suffer from having a mother with depression. If this is not your first depressed episode you will have about 90% chance of having more. Wellbutrin doesn't have any sexual side effects except it often creates hyper arousal in people....in a good way. It might not be the right med for you though. Cymbalta might seem more appropriate in your case. They are different classes of antidepressants.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Why mess with herbal stuff only....are we really going to debate decades of research on this?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

You are describing a depressive episode btw. So unless you have had a manic or hypomania episode even once in the past...depression it's what's going on.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry...one more thing! If your husband had diabetes and he said he wasn't going to take his insulin, what would you think? Same thing here...brain = organ and pancreas = organ 
Don't let others experiences with Meds dictate your life. Most times The first med doesn't work and you go to a different med in a different class. People often stop at the first one that doesn't work for them and blab about how they don't work. Don't let people who aren't I this field tell you what's right and wrong. Meds work and they are necessary


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

The only thing that gets me out of my funk when I'm feeling really down is going to work and talking with coworkers. Exercise helps too, but if I'm feeling really down I won't do it.


----------

